# Land Locked Coho Smoke with Q/view



## fishwrestler (May 15, 2010)

One of our local lakes is turning out he Coho. They are about 14-17" right now. I have been hitting the lake about twice a week. This week I thought I would try a new brine. I normally use Yoshido's with some wine, but my wive thinks that its to sweet. So well talking about another smoking issue Bear Carver told me about his Brine. So I made a double batch of Bearcarver Brine tonight and cleaned up 36 fillets that I will brine in the am tomorrow and then smoke in the afternoon. 
Here are the fillets and the brine ready for the am 

Blue Smoke and tight line 
Robert


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 15, 2010)

woo hoo!  I love smoked fish!  I should smoke some trout to get even!


----------



## meateater (May 15, 2010)

I'm jealous, all my local supply has is farmed raised, color added, imported stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I want the fresh cold water pacific dark red candy. There ain't no other.


----------



## fishwrestler (May 15, 2010)

Well these are out of a cold water lake not the pacific but they still are yummy


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2010)

Nice lookin' Cohos !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was thinking you'll be getting a late start in the "Afternoon", but those shouldn't take near as long as the big old chunks I used my recipe on. Those guys are gonna melt in your mouth!


Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (May 15, 2010)

Everything looks great so far there Robert. I know you will post them after smoking right.


----------



## fishwrestler (May 15, 2010)

Got up early and put the fillets in BearCarever Brine. Then off to work 5 hrs at the Dad work day at my daughters school. Then off to go watch her softball game. Got home and find out the smoker power cord is toast. Pull the fish from the brine and lay it out on Paper towels. Roll it up and put it int he refrigerator. Off the near by sporing goods store to get a replacement cord. We are good to go now and I clean my smoker grills and loaded them
Fillets in the smoker at 4:30, it may be a late night but oh well. 

Here is a peek 


Robert


----------



## fishwrestler (May 16, 2010)

Ok it is almost 11 and my fish is not done I think my Smoker is dieing going to be a long night for some fish lol


----------



## fishwrestler (May 16, 2010)

Well they finally finished at 2:30 am. 
Here it is this morning. 
A pile of smoked salmon 

I kept a few fillets out to eat during the week, but here is the remainder ready for the freezer. 

OK final Report BearCarver's Brine is most excellent. The wife loves the flavor and I was impressed too. I will be using this brine again. 

Tight Lines  and Blue Smoke 
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2010)

Allow me to be the first-----CONGRATS on a beautiful pile of Smoked Coho!---------->>>>>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Had me a little worried---My recipe was on the line on this one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for confirming it for me Fishwrestler!

Glad you like it,
Bearcarver


----------



## fishwrestler (May 16, 2010)

IT was fantastic BearCarver. Nothing ever on the line just different taste for different folks. But I know the feeling lol
I even think the next batch will be the would famous BCB (Bear Carver Brine) 
I am going back out Tuesday and Friday so I should have some more to smoke next weekend 
Thanks again for the new brine BC 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tight Line and Blue Smoke 
Robert


----------



## treegje (May 16, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------

